# Next Boom Sector?



## pan (29 September 2008)

Opinions on the next boom sector?

Will the resources boom again or will somewhere else shine?


----------



## refined silver (29 September 2008)

How about:

- Bankrupcy and Insolvency Lawyers and Accountants
- Litigation Lawyers
- Very Low Cost Housing/Rentals
- Soup Kitchens
- Physical precious metals in hand.

Yes, think resources bull is a long way from over yet, but could be quite volatile as scares from the general economy hit it.


----------



## mayk (29 September 2008)

1- Green energy based sector.
   a- Solar
   b- Nuclear
   c- Wind

e.g. http://www.cnbc.com/id/26916857

2- Biotech

3- IT (May be!)


----------



## bean (29 September 2008)

GOLD - For about the next ten years


----------



## pan (29 September 2008)

bean said:


> GOLD - For about the next ten years




Gold is driven by inflation and the global economy is slowing.

I think that maybe Pharmaceuticals/Health is going to be a booming/Safe sector in the coming years due to-

-Ageing Population
-Government Support


----------



## frankblack (29 September 2008)

New energy.

See LNC.
See Geothermal.

Once they prove the science, fossil fuel is dead!


----------



## explod (29 September 2008)

pan said:


> Gold is driven by inflation and the global economy is slowing.




Inflation dilutes the value of fiat/paper money.   Inflation increases the value of tangibles such as property, collectibles and gold.

Deflation also increases the value of gold.   When the $450 trillion derivitave stack falls in just watch deflation and gold go in opposing directions.

I'm with Bean

But a very big one out of necessity will be uranium and copper to drive electric power.


----------



## Lucky_Country (29 September 2008)

Coal to Liquids seems to be building a bit of momentum.
Energy in general will drive the market over the next few years.


----------



## chops_a_must (29 September 2008)

Lucky_Country said:


> Coal to Liquids seems to be building a bit of momentum.
> Energy in general will drive the market over the next few years.




With a massive slow down in the world economy, how exactly?


----------



## nioka (29 September 2008)

BANKS. And I'm serious.  

Not today, nothing will boom today. The banks will be the first to boom when the recovery starts.

Why?.. Get hold of some of the old  Lands department parish maps. Just look at the names of the owners that are shown on the majority of the land parcels. The names are of the larger banks of the time. This time they will be shown as holding a mortgage which is probably better than having ownership.  

 Property is the one thing we all need one way or another, more precious than diamonds and pearls. The banks will not lose out in the long term. There will always be a demand for property, the ups and downs in price affect the "custodian" who has the use of it but has very little end effect on the banks that have control over it. If someone gets behind with their mortgage payment their account is still debited with the interest which is compounded with interest on the interest.  

Land prices may stagnate for a period but they will rise again. That fact is as certain as death and taxes.


----------



## refined silver (29 September 2008)

pan said:


> Gold is driven by inflation and the global economy is slowing.




Inflation is caused by printing money and there's going to heaps of that!

In the 30s Gold and gold stocks also were one of the only sectors to significantly increase.


----------



## awg (29 September 2008)

could be deep wave power..ie CNM, see there announcement today.

maybe "rare earth minerals", used in high tech applications. 

i will do a longer post tomorrow quoting about several that are supposedly in extremely short supply, Galium and  Indium being two.

i disclose interest in CNM


----------



## Glen48 (29 September 2008)

Anti depressant's  Poker machines,  Stiff drinks. The economy is driven  debt that's why they need us to stay in debt to keep the engines running and selling suckers Houses.


----------



## wayneL (29 September 2008)

nioka said:


> BANKS. And I'm serious.
> 
> Not today, nothing will boom today. The banks will be the first to boom when the recovery starts.
> 
> ...




Those that survive....


----------



## wayneL (29 September 2008)

Tent manufacturers?


----------



## refined silver (29 September 2008)

- Bicycle manufacturers

- debt collectors


----------



## baboon (29 September 2008)

-crime sector

-rice

-alcohol

-wool


----------



## chops_a_must (29 September 2008)

Wheelbarrow manufacturers.

Hired Goon companies


----------



## wayneL (29 September 2008)

Is Kalashnikov a listed company?


----------



## pan (30 September 2008)

refined silver said:


> Inflation is caused by printing money and there's going to heaps of that!
> 
> In the 30s Gold and gold stocks also were one of the only sectors to significantly increase.




I guess it counteracts itself, Gold will increase in these times as people are moving to more physical assets.


----------



## AlterEgo (30 September 2008)

Energy
Gold


----------



## wayneL (30 September 2008)

Printing :


----------



## Porper (30 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> Tent manufacturers?




Bring it on I say.

Once headline news is about the markets, crashes, people having to live in tents because of home repo's and it's the end of the world as we know it stuff we will be approaching stability again.

Not that I will put my money where my mouth is, long term, yet.

Great trading opportunity short term though,I would think day trading is the way at the moment, not my forte though.

As for the next boom sector.Not sure but looking at how some resource stocks are going, they can't get much lower in price, so when stability returns I will be looking at these.


----------



## Temjin (30 September 2008)

I'm surprised no one mentioned this yet.

AGRICULTURE!!! 

People still need to eat you know..


----------



## galey (30 September 2008)

I agree AGRICULTURE!!! 

Gold and Silver is always the safest bet in these times, there is a lot less Silver in the world the Gold.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOKn7tiUMyc


----------



## mrgroundwork (30 September 2008)

Temjin said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned this yet.
> 
> AGRICULTURE!!!
> 
> People still need to eat you know..




pity agriculutre is heavily segmented and privatised... very difficult to get exposure to it via the ASX anyway...

plenty on offer agriculture wise in the US though....


----------



## mr_delta (30 September 2008)

Anything in green power generation will take the lead in the next boom...Wind power, solar power are the expected winners here...

Have you heard of Scnadium? It is a very exotic material and is used in some fuel cell technology....that could be a goer if and when a reliable source of Scandium is developed...(presently sells for $1400 / kg)...


----------



## zolow (30 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> Tent manufacturers?




I'd also go with sleeping bag manufacturers... come to think of it cardboard box makers (and newspaper companies) might also be a good play.:


----------



## xyzedarteerf (30 September 2008)

zolow said:


> I'd also go with sleeping bag manufacturers... come to think of it cardboard box makers (and newspaper companies) might also be a good play.:




dont forget to mention Portable Loo, Bottled Water,Plastic bags,Cardboard Boxes this could be sold as a lifestyle package deal.


----------



## bas (30 September 2008)

Problem with all the alternative energies is that the interest in them wanes when oil/coal are cheap. If you think oil/coal prices will keep falling in line with possibly reducing demand, then so too will interest in alternatives.

Maybe internet stocks will have a second coming?


----------



## dhukka (30 September 2008)

Interesting that noone has mentioned biotech, could be a good contrary indicator


----------



## pan (30 September 2008)

dhukka said:


> Interesting that noone has mentioned biotech, could be a good contrary indicator




I believe Mayk quoted it earlier



mayk said:


> 2- Biotech


----------



## rub92me (30 September 2008)

Well, I wouldn't call it boom, but I have put some money in a cashed up biotech for the longer term. At this phase of the crisis I'm very selective and only choose companies with enough cash to comfortably ride out the next 3 years and can use these times as an opportunity to build their business by organic growth and selective acquisitions.


----------



## rub92me (30 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> Is Kalashnikov a listed company?



Check out Izhmash ---> listed as IGMA on the RTS Stock Exchange.


----------



## dhukka (30 September 2008)

pan said:


> I believe Mayk quoted it earlier




Didn't see that one, my apologies Mayk


----------



## IFocus (30 September 2008)

xyzedarteerf said:


> dont forget to mention Portable Loo, Bottled Water,Plastic bags,Cardboard Boxes this could be sold as a lifestyle package deal.




Thanks that cracked me up


----------



## rthakkar (30 September 2008)

I have to chose Uranium. Safest bet, the prices have already fallen drastically starting mid last year. 

if the prices go down further, it will start affecting ( and has already started affecting) production - pushing the supply lower

just in time when the world recovers from the painful recession and we see the next growth phase - people will chose uranium. 

Risk:- people's attitude towards danger posed by uranium enrichment.


----------



## 2BAD4U (30 September 2008)

Mechanics.

All these people who were about to retire and use their super to buy a new 4WD and Caravan will now have to fix up their old bombs and work till they drop dead.

Hmmmmmm.......Maybe funeral homes will be another boom sector.


----------



## nunthewiser (30 September 2008)

H20.....including hydrogen power and providers of such equipment, fuel cells, conversions etc etc

oh and debt collections , pawn brokers and other dealers in debt profiteeering as pointed out by silver earlier


----------



## son of baglimit (30 September 2008)

i disagree debt collection - in this country consumer protection laws and similar make it hard for debt collection agencies to GO HEAVY to extract monies to settle debts. its never been the boom industry it should be, like in the US.

to boom ? - anyone involved in the giant LNG plants to be developed across northern & western australia..... tens of billions spent on each one.


----------



## stath (1 October 2008)

Health care.


----------



## algis (1 October 2008)

Domino's Pizza:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2008/oct/01/highstreetretailers.retail1


----------



## rub92me (2 October 2008)

Another boom sector (niche) I will put forward: Lithium and its relatives. An ever increasing fleet of Lithium battery powered electro/hybrid cars will be driving around in a town near you in the next 5 years...


----------



## sardines (3 October 2008)

Ageing population - Retirement village operators & Healthcare
And a bit more morbid: IVC - Invocare (funeral services).

Having said this, it must be a harsh, almost disrespectful venture to seek to profit from funeral services.


----------



## chops_a_must (3 October 2008)

sardines said:


> Ageing population - Retirement village operators & Healthcare
> And a bit more morbid: IVC - Invocare (funeral services).
> 
> Having said this, it must be a harsh, almost disrespectful venture to seek to profit from funeral services.




Especially when they re-use those expensive coffins!


----------



## Nyden (3 October 2008)

What about exercise equipment? Surely governments will have to start subsidising this; what with our high obesity rates :

I believe energy will come back into heavy focus soon; but more so the green alternatives (think there's already been a bit of a boom there) ... Spec energy companies could be as hot as spec miners were.


----------



## pan (7 December 2008)

Alcohol, due to the Government's stimulus.


----------



## kgee (7 December 2008)

handguns ?


----------



## binginbarrel (7 December 2008)

Carbon Credits will be a very tradable economy soon.


----------



## binginbarrel (7 December 2008)

Carbon credits combined with gold mining... Lihir with their geothermal vent will go a long way.


----------



## inenigma (7 December 2008)

Sex and Drugs and Rock and Roll...

Sorry, Ian Drury already predicted that !!!!


----------



## Dowdy (7 December 2008)

AGRICULTURE and anything related to it - fertiliser, farming machinery

SOLAR CELLS epically the thin film and any new cheap way to make them

STEM CELL technology in medicine 

NANOTECHNOLOGY giving us new, stronger materials


----------



## Glen48 (7 December 2008)

Printing presses, drums of Red inks, numbering machines which can be set as zillions (Mug arby could have some soon on E bay). Large trucks to carry the loot and special wheel borrows with solar calculators, large price tags which will take a lot of 00000, tow trucks to collect abandoned  cars, Air con and Worlds largest small screen TV's to suit tents. Pedal power PC's to place bets online.


----------



## GumbyLearner (7 December 2008)

Food


----------



## hotbmw (7 December 2008)

honest question, why would u think food and agriculture now? what would be the reason to instigate a boom in this sector in todays environment?


----------



## onebytwo (7 December 2008)

I agree the health and biotech sectors will outperform other classes. Also I don't think we should dismiss the mining sector as a worthy investment considering that the market is already pricing in a huge slump in global commodities demand (which has arrived and we expect to worsen). 

On that note, I must say I don't think the expectation of subdued demand is the main driver of lower commodity prices, rather the recent (bizarre) strength of the US dollar is the principle cause of the collapse in commodity prices. And once investors realizes that the US is not as credit worthy as they think it is (especially with all these govt bailouts and deficits), we will start to see a run on the dollar, and ergo a rise in dollar denominated commodities. That's not just my prediction, that's the aim of US macropolicy (reducing nominal interest rates). In essence, the US needs a weak dollar, to protect its manufacturing sector, which is teetering right now.


----------



## GumbyLearner (7 December 2008)

I like food because as Temjin mentioned earlier people have to eat.
I think there are a few reasons why food will be heavily involved in the next boom.

Asia will be the first place to recover from the current global chaos.

China's urbanization will continue, the government there has already
allowed farmers to lease their land. Not many young Asians want to be farmers. Many Asian males have trouble finding brides who want to live on the land, so many North Asians import wives from poorer South East Asian 
countries. So many from rural areas will contiune to try their luck in the big smoke.

Also you need protein to build skyscrapers. Its just not realistic to expect Asian expansion on Tofu snacks and rice cakes. These guys are going to need meat. Dubious ag practices in places like Northern China are taking place, like farmers continually drilling bores and subsequently destroying the water table and great salinity, resulting in a reduction of farmable land.
The water supply is also an issue with many contaminates being present in rivers and lakes in parts of the developing world.

Add population expansion to the mix and it's obvious more mouths require more food.

Also, the quality of foodstuffs coming out of China at the moment from milk, cheese, eggs, vegetables is increasingly coming into question due to lack of quality and safety controls such as a Food and Drug Administration to maintain quality assurance. The recent melamine outbreak in China is a clear example.

Anyone here's a trend-bucker 
http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=ADY&t=6m&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=

I like Fonterra in New Zealand. I think they are a great company.
Even though they are not listed yet!! 

Finally the unprecedented quantitative easing of monetary supply by central banks, precious metals should also do well and other metals should pick up later once demand destruction is overtaken by supply destruction from the collapse of small and mid-tier players.

These are only my thoughts and please DYOR.


----------



## gav (7 December 2008)

I like Fonterra also.  Gumby, do you know if/when they will be listed?


----------



## GumbyLearner (7 December 2008)

No idea gav!

They unfortunately got caught up in the scandal through
'guilt by association' by the looks of things.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=10542486

Im pretty sure Fonterra is not involved in the production of eggs, vegetables etc.. in China.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (8 December 2008)

Water.


----------



## inenigma (8 December 2008)

GumbyLearner said:


> Food




WOW !!!  No, Literally WOW.


----------



## kam75 (8 December 2008)

More resources.  China ain't going away that soon.


----------



## pan (28 September 2009)

biochem


----------



## beerwm (28 September 2009)

definitely robots


----------



## springhill (28 September 2009)

beerwm said:


> definitely robots




Buying shares in Skynet beerwm?


----------



## blanker (28 September 2009)

beerwm said:


> definitely robots




Check out a company called iRobot in the US. These guys already have a huge range of retail & military robots. Best retail robot is the Romba. That stuff will put relationship councillors out of work....they have some really cool military stuff already deployed in Iraq. 

The robotics revolution is slow coming, but the potential of the revolution is massive. Companies also doing research into exoskeleton & nano technology are interesting as well.


----------

